
AT&T is lifting all internet data caps in response to the coronavirus outbreak - danso
https://www.businessinsider.com/comcast-att-making-changes-to-internet-due-to-coronavirus-fears-2020-3
======
danso
Note: the story/headline also mentions Comcast (couldn't fit it in the
character limit) cutting introductory service fees. However, it does not (yet)
note that Chicago's mayor just announced Comcast will also be giving free
internet and free high speed internet to low income households nationwide:

[https://twitter.com/paschutz/status/1238227635328745472](https://twitter.com/paschutz/status/1238227635328745472)

> _Lightfoot: Effective Monday, Comcast will double internet speeds to low
> income households nationally. Also, 60 free days of internet for low income
> households. Lightfoot says the move came after requests from her office._

